# site recommendations?



## blueshepherd (Sep 7, 2008)

My Dad has a one year old GSD with czek lines that he is rehoming. She is to small for his german males so he is trying to rehome her. I tried craigslist but they just looooove to flag for no reason. Any other sites I can try to get her a new home?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Pedigree Database.


----------

